# D20 Modern PbP:  Death Watch



## MINI (Jul 21, 2011)

Jacob Seagrave frowns as his agent comes in his office to give him the news. The look on the mans face tells him all he needs to know. It was only 8 months ago that he had anaged to train a team of unspecified but qualified agents to investigate a growing inside problem at the CDC. At first the project, Death Watch was extremely succesful. His gaents quickly uncovered a foul plot by a CDC official Archimedes Libaugh to let loose on the world a contained strain of flesh eating disease CDC scientists had found in Africa. In thier efforts to contain and disable teh flesh eating virus known as D-19XT the CDC has disabled it enough that the virus no longer completely devoured teh body. Instead it spread long enough to stop the heartbeat of the victim while thier flesh rotted. the progression stopped somewhere between life and death and victims were devoid of memories but still angry and functional of body to the point they were dubbed 'zombies'. The strain was still very contagious and shelved until Archimedes began a series of attempts to find teh strain and expose it to the world in a terrorist plot.

Prior investigations into Archimedes had turned up his history as a special forces soldier in the Middle East. Further inquiries had exposed his uncharacterstic friendly nature with locals in and around Yemen so much so that it was discovered the man was a counter terrorist plotting to unleahs a plethora of diseases on the US public. His new team of agents quickly infiltrated the CDC, uncovered Archimedes plot and went after the terrorist. Archimedes quickly managed to unleash D-19XT and zombies began to engage the agents allowing the terrorist to escape. 

Death Watch quickly caught up to Archimedes who was now on the run and looking to unleash the virus he had captured on the nearby population of Los Angelos. Again the villian managed to infect a large number of people and the group found themselves on the run. Eventually they were annihalated though they managed to kill teh zombies after them in a huge factory explosion.

Seagrave sighs. A mad man is on the loose and he would have to construct another team overnight to stop the terrorist and his plot to end the western world.



*Character Creation*

*Starting Level:* 1

*Starting Classes:* Strong, Fast, Tough, Smart, Dedicated, Charismatic

*Ability Scores: * 28 Point buy

*Hit Points:  * Max at 1st level; roll thereafter

*Wealth:*  the d20 Modern wealth rules are a bit silly.  i would say to pick a reasonable amount of starting equipment.  I will review each starting equipment list and tell you anything that I don't think you should be starting with.  in this way background will also be somewhat commensurate with your starting equipment.

*RESOURCES*

*Books:* WOTC Book Link

*D20 Modern SRD:* SRD


*Game Board Link:* Death Watch
                                          (you must join teh boards and post an introduction)

*E-mail Contact:* miniman1974@gmail.com


----------



## MINI (Aug 17, 2011)

The game is still recruiting...


----------



## MINI (Sep 4, 2011)

Recruiting is closed for now, thanks.


----------

